# wow my 4 year old chi lost a premolar tooth



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i am not sure if the whole thing came out lol i plan to take her to vet for a cleaning she does not have a bad breath and had no pain she chewed a bullstick i saw it was wiggling the day before yesterday .i hope the bullstick did cause it since she only weighs 3.5lbs.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor girl! I would make sure to get her checked soon in case there is an infection. My vet had a great explanation when I had so much worry about dental problems...Chihuahuas have the same amount of teeth and roots as a Great Dane but not the bone structure to keep them as healthy. Bianca has have four dental cleanings and about 10 teeth removed in her life. It's hard work to keep hers clean.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a 4 year old Chi with awful teeth. My vet said pretty much the same thing. That Chis do not have the bone structure to keep their teeth as healthy as most breeds and their mouths tend to need more up keep. Osha had quite a few teeth extracted at the rescue before I adopted her. Her mouth is still tender from the bad condition of her teeth and until her mouth heals up some more she has to be on a soft diet.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

rudy tutu has an appointment thursday for a dental exam and than i will see how much it will cost for the dental cleaning and extractions if needed just worried about putting her under for it


----------

